# "a patchwork of poodles"



## Lacey57 (Jul 1, 2014)

Has anyone ever heard of this breeder, good or bad? TIA


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Quilt*

Hi Lacey57;

I was so-o hoping to see a beautiful quilt with a patchwork of beautiful Poodles....:disapointed: Sorry I can't help you. HerdingStdPoodle


----------

